# Bailey Fest Videos and Pics!!!



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone? Here is a sweet one of my buddy Christoph running Supermax on a hydrospeed river board. A Fluid Anvil to be exact.
">src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=728852666840" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0">


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

So that last link doesn't work and I don't know how to erase it. Here is the video of my buddy Christoph hydrospeeding Supermax.

">https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=728852666840" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0">


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Does anyone have pics or video of the yellow Mini in Supermax? I was so gripped that I forgot to turn my headcam on!

https://vimeo.com/72237714


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

That footage turned out great!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*deer creek*

Ken Hovie


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nothing too special but here is a couple shots I took from camp:

Chrispy's band rocking it Saturday night:



I am assuming this guy swam? New one on me, maybe he elected to let everyone pelt him with a hacky-sack instead of drinking a booty beer..?...



Looking down on camp at sunrise Sunday morning:



What a great event. Thanks so much to Ian and all the volunteers who made it happen. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## slummus (Aug 16, 2009)

*Facial Expressions*

Bailey Fest 2013 - YouTube

Bailey Fest 2013 - YouTube


----------



## slummus (Aug 16, 2009)

*Bailey pics*

Here are a few shots


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*mas fotos*

https://plus.google.com/photos/1023...s/5911750378941875873?authkey=CKbHkf_Q1riQ2QE


----------



## slummus (Aug 16, 2009)

*Part 2 of Facial Expressions*

Bailey Fest - YouTube


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

More photos. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1093...s/5911822712565983489?authkey=CJjO1_qimb_XhwE


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

slummus said:


> Bailey Fest - YouTube


:lol:


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*A picture is worth a 1000 words!*



slummus said:


> Bailey Fest 2013 - YouTube


A highlight:


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I gotta say the stitching video has been my favorite thus far. I must be getting tired of kayaking photos. Next time I'm going to take nothing but photos of people's faces and ignore the whitewater entirely.


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

Did anyone get any pictures or video footage of a Blue Culebra (similar to a shredder) from saturday the 10th. We were the Blonde Women with red Greadful heads helmet and Big bearded dude with a Shred ready helmet with a Razorback sticker on it. If you have a picture or video I would love to see it. BaileyFest was awesome!!!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is another video.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The videos are getting better each year.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome pics... sad i missed it....looks like it was serious fun.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great video Jake. Love it!

Nathan, you got a great pic of the rope in mid air with Jake about to catch it. Touchdown!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are a bunch of photos, hope you enjoy!

https://plus.google.com/photos/113315492333877748581/albums/5912560681305780833


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

David Spiegel said:


> Here are a bunch of photos, hope you enjoy!
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/113315492333877748581/albums/5912560681305780833


What lens is that? Those are sweet!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

smauk2 said:


> What lens is that? Those are sweet!


Smauk- those were shot on a 5d3 + 70-300L.


----------

